# Photo Phile Contest: Biggest Cuddler/Most in Need of Cuddles



## Elf Mommy (May 30, 2009)

[align=center]It's CUDDLE time!





[/align][align=center]*If you post more than one photo of your rabbit in this category, please expect a PM from me, asking nicely about which one to keep in for the contest. I'm sorry, but we will only have room in the yearbook for ONE photo for each category. So we can only have ONE photo entered for each rabbit. Thank You!!!!*[/align][align=center]Entries become the property of RabbitsOnline.net for possible use in future promotions, logos, business cards, calendars, etc. [/align]


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jun 1, 2009)

Awwww....


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 1, 2009)

Monsters and Fluffy


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 1, 2009)

*Buttercup* & *Daisy Mae*


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 2, 2009)

This is mostly Toby's entry, but Sammi is just along for the ride! Toby was desperately trying to squish himself under her to be groomed/cuddled.


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 3, 2009)

Mr. Fiver Dollbaby DEFINITELY qualifies here!!


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Jun 4, 2009)

Hazel cuddlebun


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Jun 4, 2009)

and little White Chocolate (RIP). She definitely was in need of cuddles, she liked to be "enclosed" and feel secure.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 4, 2009)

Sooty and Belle


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 4, 2009)

OMG! Look at Fiver! :hearts: and Hazel :hearts:


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## jewelwillow (Jun 8, 2009)

Violet and Topaz cuddly bunnies.


----------



## CKGS (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## DaisyMaeK (Jun 18, 2009)

Daisy loves cuddle time, and so do I!


----------



## Ninchen (Jun 19, 2009)

Kandis, Nougat and Anise


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 19, 2009)

It took me a moment to realize that there was a third rabbit in that picture! :shock:


----------



## Numbat (Jun 20, 2009)

Inky is very in need of cuddles.


----------



## Flashy (Jun 20, 2009)

Summer (RIP) having cuddles with my brother and nan


----------



## Flashy (Jun 20, 2009)

Sky and Moon (RIP) snuggled up on my nan.


----------



## Flashy (Jun 20, 2009)

Hope


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 20, 2009)

Dotty is always in need of cuddles:








(it's blurry because when she cuddles I'm usually only armed with iPhone and the camera sucks!)


----------

